# Solicitor in Caspe



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am searching for a good solicitor (English speaking) to help see me through my house purchase. Has anyone got any experience of them in the Caspe/Maella region?
Thanks.


----------



## welldoneson (May 4, 2013)

Hi Muskin, 

Did you find an English speaking solicitor in the end? I spoke with Jonathan Eskeri but in the end did not employ him to manage the purchase of our finca. I would like to know if you found an alternative.

Regards,
Joe.


----------



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi. I'm really sorry, I've only just seen this post. We were actually really naughty and didn't use a solicitor in the end at all. We got a quote from one, I'll hunt out the name if you're still interested, but it was almost as much as the Finca! Well I might be exaggerating somewhat, but you get the idea! 
I hope you got sorted.


----------



## welldoneson (May 4, 2013)

Hi Muskin,

Yeah we got everything sorted out...we did the same and went through with the purchase without a solicitor. Just thought I would see if there was anyone local that was recommended in case we needed to check anything properly. 

In particular I was interested to find out whether habitation certificates are being issued for buildings on rustic land. Any ideas about this?


----------



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

That's what I'm hoping to find out! Let me know if you hear first!!! 😉


----------

